# Training Treats



## FaerieAutumn (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey there!

So - BIG thanks for helping me get down to the right food for them - they are doing excellent and their coats have gotten really shiny! (Orijen).

Now, I am testing treats - I am training them and they get gas off everything - I have now tried Blue Wilderness - Health bars and now have the salmon flavor - does anyone know about this brand and have used their treats? Anyone used their Jerky?

Any other ideas???!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

The Wilderness biscuit ingredients look great. I don't think salt is really necessary, but the amount looks minimal. 

Salmon, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed (natural source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Calcium Ascorbate (a natural source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Salt Calcium Carbonate. 

However, I wouldn't feed BLUE jerky; there is no need for jerky with dried cane molasses and salt when there are so many 100% meat products out there, like Colorado Naturals and Earth Animal. 

And just a warning: All jerky products smell TERRIBLE. I like feeding dry/canned food with lots of meat, but I prefer biscuits for training, along with carrots, broccoli, etc. They don't leave my pocket smelling nasty.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here some natural treats. 

True Chews Dog Treats and Chews

You could also make your own jerky;0)

How to Make Chicken Jerky for Dogs | eHow.com


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Fruitables, Pro Treats, Zukes, Instinct, Trades Joes (brand), 
Happy N Healthy. my GF makes treats with either chicken, beef
fruit, veggies or a combination of some of these things.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Charlee Bear 3 calorie treats. Your own dehydrated liver chicken treats. Turkey hot dogs cut into tiny treats for training.anda:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I use Ziwi Peak or Zukes, and really like them both, but prefer Ziwi Peak's super short ingredient list. 

Some had raved about Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Crunch treats in a previous treat thread, and I loved their ingredient list, but when I ordered some, I didn't like them. Too... powdery. I feel like I paid for a bag of crumbly powder.


----------



## FaerieAutumn (Nov 24, 2010)

*Thank you!*

All those sounds great! I am going to try the freeze dried liver - they suggested this at Dog Sense so we will see - I am also going to get the Charlie Bear's - they have been recommended by several people.

Thanks again!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been using hot dogs but Averys gas doesn't really bother me...lol


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

All the treats suggested sound really good. If you don't want to make your own baked of dehydrated liver treats then I suggest Pro-Treats. I teach classes and the freeze-dried all Beef Liver treats are wonderful. Unless it was a case of fear aggression or shyness in general, I've never had a dog act like I didn't have 'puppy crack' in my pockets when I've got Liver Pro-treats on me.

Hope you enjoy them. Dogs go NUTS over cooked, dehydrated, and freeze-dried liver. :]


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CavePaws said:


> All the treats suggested sound really good. If you don't want to make your own baked of dehydrated liver treats then I suggest Pro-Treats. I teach classes and the freeze-dried all Beef Liver treats are wonderful. Unless it was a case of fear aggression or shyness in general, I've never had a dog act like I didn't have 'puppy crack' in my pockets when I've got Liver Pro-treats on me.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them. Dogs go NUTS over cooked, dehydrated, and freeze-dried liver. :]


When my dog was in puppy classes this was recommened to us! So funny Puppy Crack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:becky: The only problem with it was the price though!:frown:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

wags said:


> When my dog was in puppy classes this was recommened to us! So funny Puppy Crack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:becky: The only problem with it was the price though!:frown:


The price is pretty good for me. I can get that big tub of pro treats for around $22. My petco always has them on sale. I use them for both my dog and cats.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I use cheese sticks for training new tricks and use it for agility too. They are like $2.00 for 5 of them are Safeway. I just break them up into tiny pieces. They look like this:









Hot dogs are good, too, but I don't use those as much as I feel like they are a filled with a ton of crap (I don't even eat hot dogs myself). I've never tried turkey hot dogs, though.

As far as dog treats go, Jackson LOVES "Canz Real Meat" and will do anything for them. They are $17 for a big bag but they do last quite a while. He used to love Zuke's but now he suddenly turns his nose up at them. He really loved the "Blue Bits" from Blue Buffalo -- but they were a bit pricey for being such a small bag.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Punkem is right about petco having them on sale, and if you buy the big tub of pro-treats it's not _horrible_. I used to spend quite a bit of money on treats, I got tired of it recently and started just making my own. I've got some zukes and pro-treats left but I'm pretty sure they're the last commercially made treats I'll be buying if I'm not in a big pinch for time.

Last night I made a 1 lb batch of beef liver treats, they were baked on the top rack at 200 degrees for a couple of hours and turned out wonderfully. It's home made puppy crack. :] I bought the beef liver for close to two dollars and albeit the mess, making my own treats is worth it...I save quite a bit, and that's really an understatement.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm glad that the big tub of Pro-Treats lasts me almost 3 months.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My new find today that I love:

Bravo trail mix
Bravo! Training Treats

Even ANNIE likes it :shocked:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

DANG. Three months?! With five dogs in one house and all the training I do, it lasts me about two to three weeks if I _don't_ bring it to class to share with clients...and that's mostly what happens when the pups get distracted. 

If you're training at home, try to use your dogs kibble unless it's a new trick. I say this because when you go other places, like the park, store, or class, you can break out the big guns when your pup is getting sick of other treats or just aint listening any more.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> My new find today that I love:
> 
> Bravo trail mix
> Bravo! Training Treats
> ...


Thanks for the link -- are these treats more "moist"? Or dried out?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack Monzon said:


> Thanks for the link -- are these treats more "moist"? Or dried out?


THey're freeze dried, but they're also pretty little cubes.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> The price is pretty good for me. I can get that big tub of pro treats for around $22. My petco always has them on sale. I use them for both my dog and cats.


That is a way better price than by me! They were (now this is a bit back) arppx. 32 dollars when I saw them. like 30.99 something I remember it was a bit over 30$ for this huge tub. Oh and this was at Petsmart. I have to chekc petcos price out now! But I couldn't justify that price! I am going to now relook at this! Maybe they have come down by me also! That would be nice! Our taxes are the killer out here also! almost 10% and rising UGH!:frown:


----------

